# "pinto" albino deer



## aquan8tor (Oct 26, 2006)

Thought y'all would appreciate this. Its an albino (partial albino/amelanistic/something) deer. Wont tell exactly where I saw it. She had two almost fully grown, normal colored fawns with her, still had spots, but big. Her brown splotches also had spots like a fawn....weird. From the distance I took the photo, I dont know whether or not she had red eyes. I think so, but I can't be sure. Apparently she's been around for at least 6-8 years, as different neighbors have seen her, and stories of albino deer have been around for 20 years or more, so there must be a localized pocket of albino mutations. Pretty cool, I thought, and especially that I had my camera.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice picture...






..


----------



## SmokinDodge (Oct 26, 2006)

*Albino Deer.........*

They sure do taste good.
















j/k of course. I could never bring myself to take an animal as beatutiful as that. There was a local feller that took two albino's four years ago. He didn't even tan the hides.


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 26, 2006)

pretty irreverent if you ask me. To be perfectly honest, I'm actually a vegetarian. If I started eating meat, it would be venison, though. I couldnt bring myself either to kill a white one. If I can find someone to give the meat to, I'm going to get as many doe tags as I can this winter. THIN THE DAM* HERD!!!!!! I've been lucky not to hit one, but every freakin' night there's about ten in the yard eating the bushes & flowers. We have an 8' fence around the garden. Next few years and we'll put one around the whole thing. 

I respect the hell out of anyone who can take an animal with a bow. More power to you. 
As you might have noticed, I'm not a very preachy vegetarian. Just works for me, that's all.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Oct 26, 2006)

You have to be one of the most grounded Vegans I have ever heard of! Best of luck to ya this season.


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 26, 2006)

Helps to have been raised that way. Preachy vegetarians bother me. So do any people that try to impart their belief system on other people that dont want to hear it. Just leaves a bad taste in my mouth, so to speak. 
I'll let you know how I do. (probably wont be letting the parents know about my take). Not that I dont respect them, its just that they dont do the gun thing. Leaving that alone.

There's actually a ritzy subdivision in my area that hires a professional bowhunter every winter to thin the deer population. Too many Mercedez 
500SEL's hitting deer, I guess.    I hate rich yuppies. Now I've gotten started. In the past 20 years, the town I live in --Charlottesville---with its suburbs Ivy & Crozet--has grown by leaps and bounds. Every jackass that has a few dozen acres is selling off and making way for the cookie cutter McMansion bullS*%#. I miss the fields & woods that I used to drive by on my way into town. 


Off the soapbox. Have a pleasant evening, and do what you can to STOP (SUB)URBAN SPRAWL.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's an albino that lives near one of our customers in the middle of suburbia. My guys told me about it a few days before and I didn't believe them till I saw it. Thought it was a goat at first! 

One woman in this neighborhood feeds all these deer and they hang in her front yard........and everybody elses, I'm sure they love her for it.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey aquan8tor, we also have several albino deer a few miles away from you in Earlysville! Cool when you see one, but there are waaaaay to many non-albinos going nuts in our neighborhood. The hand-wringer types won't allow a controlled hunt either. We probably have 2 to 6 deer at any time dead in the road on the way home from work.


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 17, 2006)

aquan8tor said:


> If I can find someone to give the meat to, I'm going to get as many doe tags as I can this winter. THIN THE DAM* HERD!!!!!! I've been lucky not to hit one, but every freakin' night there's about ten in the yard eating the bushes & flowers. We have an 8' fence around the garden. Next few years and we'll put one around the whole thing.



I'll take some venison! I live in Hampton. The part about the fence reminds me of a conversation I had with my dad once. He had put up an 8' fence around our garden. I said "dad, deer can jump higher than 8 feet". And he said he didn't care as long as our fence was higher than the neighbors.


----------



## aquan8tor (Nov 18, 2006)

So far the fence has kept most of them out, but I've seen one in a couple times. Amazing that such a weak looking animal can jump so high.


----------



## Sprig (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice pic aquan8tor! She's a pretty one for sure, unusual I think. Only even similar thing I have seen around here are ones that have been whacked by cars when young (guessing young), they'll have white splotches where old damage happened. We have a beauty 3pt hanging around my back garden right now with a white hip (will try to take a pic, don't hold yer breath lol), probably around 130-140lbs, big for here, and pretty spry too! (cleared a 12' patch of blackberry bush like nothing when I spooked him). Lovely animals, extremely tastey well marinated on the BBQ with an onion or two. But really, I've noticed that the ones around here actually stay in family units, same buck and doe, fawns of varying ages (1-3 yrs), year after year, not normal from what I hear for deer. Yup we desperately need a culling here, they starve in the winter and have a habit of challenging cars, many a year, and losing. Because there are no preditors here (4 legged) and our Island population is ballooning, development everywhere, there is no more rifle hunting, we do have a shotgun season though, but we are overrun like rabbits in Australia. I don't hunt anymore, been some years, but am not known to turn down a hunk of flesh when offered, big yum. Gah! 
Talk about straying off topic! I am so fired! :bang: And now munchies! Wah!
I'd eat eggs and :spam: right now, side 'a' fries, onion or two, mmmmmmmmmm, but bedtime  *thinks skinny*


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 18, 2006)

I almost hit a deer on the way home last night. First time I saw deer on that road!


----------



## trax (Nov 30, 2006)

Albino's are rare they have no pigment so they are all white with pink eyes, nose, etc. There senses are diminished and very rarely make it to adulthood Those deer in the pictures are Piebald which are much more common.


----------

